# Re-melting Soft Plastics



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

Just went through my basement and boxes and came up with around 2 lbs of either old, torn, beat up, etc. soft plastics and was going to throw them away but got an idea to try and remelt and pour them into new baits. I went upstairs and stuck them in an old pan on the stove and sure enough they melted down into a thick liquid. I ran back downstairs and grabbed my senko mold and poured about 30 new baits. After cooling outside, I opened the mold and they looked amazing, salt impregnated (very fine grains), glitter, exactly the same texture and sort of a watermelon flake color. I'm very surprised and extremely pleased with the results. Just wondering if anyone else has tried this and if not; and you go through a lot of plastics, Id highly highly recommend it.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

Yikes....sounds dangerous to me. You might get more reactions on the Tackle Making forum.


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah....i intended to post it there but had a few tabs open and submitted the wrong one..i still might though


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I read re-melting plastic is a terrible idea because of toxins..... I just made a senko resin mold but I'm ordering soft plastic online lurecraft.com has a "green" plastic that is said to not give off the nasty headache causing odors of typical plastics..... The liquid plastic and color they sell is ridiculously cheap in comparison to buying senkos I'd recommend checking that site out! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

its okay, we have an exhaust hood for fumes....and i recently bought yum dingers off of lurenet but couldn't remember the name of the site because i had lost the bookmarks but know i know again. Thanks!!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

brohnhdon said:


> its okay, we have an exhaust hood for fumes....and i recently bought yum dingers off of lurenet but couldn't remember the name of the site because i had lost the bookmarks but know i know again. Thanks!!


What kind of senko mold do you use?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

i pretty much did this with senkos but with blue silicone


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

brohnhdon said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmdMFGwK8KE i pretty much did this with senkos but with blue silicone


Hmmm.... Found a video online for resin molds was fairly easy but tried to take a shortcut and the second half of it cracked in one spot and didn't take the detail as well as the first which was 99.9% accurate.... Trying again In a couple weeks.... Last year I spent $200 + on senkos so if I can make a successful mold I'm going to hand pour them all this season! Color and plastic are both cheap I'll buy a gallon for 50$ and that should net me enough senkos for the next 2 seasons!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

If you have an exceptionally good ventilation setup and are absolutely confident you wont inhale any of the fumes you can give it a try.

That said the plastic formulation used for mass-produced injection-molded plastic baits differs from the formulation found in "hand-pour" plastic. In addition to being toxic it also tends to be on the "crap" side in terms of quality, magnify that by 2 because you have to remelt it and yea, your basically left with junk (IMO). 

Spend $60 and get a gallon of "hand-pour" plastic


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> That said the plastic formulation used for mass-produced injection-molded plastic baits differs from the formulation found in "hand-pour" plastic. In addition to being toxic it also tends to be on the "crap" side in terms of quality, magnify that by 2 because you have to remelt it and yea, your basically left with junk (IMO).
> 
> Spend $60 and get a gallon of "hand-pour" plastic


 hahaha im just using wishful thinking cuz i havent been out to the water all winter and yeah ill probably get hand pour if i run out of plastics...hoping to get out this weekend and if i do im definitely going to try them out.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> If you have an exceptionally good ventilation setup and are absolutely confident you wont inhale any of the fumes you can give it a try.
> 
> That said the plastic formulation used for mass-produced injection-molded plastic baits differs from the formulation found in "hand-pour" plastic. In addition to being toxic it also tends to be on the "crap" side in terms of quality, magnify that by 2 because you have to remelt it and yea, your basically left with junk (IMO).
> 
> Spend $60 and get a gallon of "hand-pour" plastic


Glad you said that because I was thinking the same thing when I tried melting down some yum plastics and they didn't pour very well seemed way to think and was hoping the liquid plastic would pour better


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

I did the same thing using the new built in injector molds from janns. Works great and I'm still kicking. Just don't mix the plastics.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

